# دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركي..سوريا-صيدنايا



## مسيحي و أفتخر (14 يوليو 2008)

يعتبر دير سيدة صيدنايا في سوريا واحدا من أعرق مؤسسات الرهبنة الأرثوذوكسية في الشرق العربي بل وفي العالم المسيحي، وفيه تتواصل حياة الراهبات دونما انقطاع منذ القرن الخامس الميلادي.
يتربع الدير التاريخي في أعلى قمم قرية صيدنايا شمال دمشق في سلسلة أقبية وقاعات حجرية عتيقة تعلوها ثلاثة أبراج تزدان بأجراس الكنيسة. 
ومع توالي الأيام تحول الدير إلى متحف كبير يضم عددا كبيرا من الأيقونات والرسومات الجدارية في منتهى الروعة والبهاء مستوحاة من معتقدات المسيحية وتاريخ المكان. 

أما أبواب الحجيرات والقاعات فهي الأخرى تبدو لوحات خشبية فنية تزدان بأعمال نثر ونحت أنجزت بدقة فائقة وببراعة. ويخال الزائر أنه عاد في قطار الماضي إلى قرون غابرة لا توقظه سوى رنات الهواتف المحمولة المباغتة. 






*الدير يعود إلى القرن الخامس الميلادي*

لكن الأيقونة الأهم والتي كانت سببا في تشييد الدير محجوبة عن أنظار الراهبات والزائرين بعدما أودعت في صندوق خشبي مغلق يسمح بمشاهدته عن بعد والتبرك منه والصلاة بجواره. 

وهذه هي، كما تؤكد التقاليد، أيقونة السيدة العذراء، واحدة من النسخ الأربع الأصلية للأيقونات التي رسمت بيد الرسول لوقا البشير وتعرف في السريانية بـ"الشاهورة" أو "الشاغورة" ومعناها "ذائعة الصيت". وفي جنبات الدير أودعت كؤوس حجرية وأجاجين فخارية كبيرة كانت تستخدم مخازن للزيت والمؤن.

*سكان الدير*
وتعيش في الدير الذي يؤمه عشرات الآلاف من الحجاج والزائرين من جميع أنحاء العالم، نحو مائة راهبة وعشرات الطالبات اليتيمات اللواتي يدرسن في مدرسة تنفق عليهن وترعاهن من أموال التبرعات.





وفي الدير المشرف على قرية صيدنايا مكتبة تضم مئات الكتب والمخطوطات الثمينة التي تبين أنه بني في عام 547 على يد الأمبراطور البيزنطي يوستنيانوس الأول. 

وبموجب الرواية الأسطورية كان القائد البيزنطي المذكور قد خرج بجيوشه لمهاجمة الفرس عبر سوريا فعسكر في صحرائها. وخلال الاستراحة خرج الأمبراطور للصيد فوقع ناظراه على غزالة وبعد مطاردتها وقفت على رأس رابية بجوار ينبوع ماء متدفق رقراق. 

هناك لم تترك الظبية للصياد أي فرصة ليسدد سهامه نحوها إذ تحولت فجأة لأيقونة للسيدة العذراء يشع منها نور عظيم وخاطبت الملك داعية إياه لبناء كنيسة لها في الموقع وما لبث أن غاب شبح الغزالة. وبعد عودته أمر الملك ببناء الكنيسة.

*الشاغورة*
أما الأيقونة المقدسة (الشاغورة) فقد أدخلت لاحقا ويعتقد أنها جلبت من القدس على يد راهب نجا خلال عودته من الوحوش وقطاع الطرق وتحظى منذ ذلك الوقت بتكريم وإجلال كبيرين.

وقالت رئيسة الدير الأخت كريستينة باز إنها تمكث في الدير منذ دخلته تلميذة قبل 61 عاما لافتة إلى أن الراهبات يحافظن على نمط حياة تقشفي موروث ويكرسن جل أوقاتهن للصلاة والتأمل الروحي. 

وأشارت باز للجزيرة نت إلى أن راهبات الدير جيلا بعد جيل دأبن على الانقطاع التام عن الزوار وعلى التزهد، وأضافت "لكننا اليوم صرنا أكثر انفتاحا لاسيما أن المكان بات محجا شهيرا يأتي بالمرتبة الثانية بعد القدس".

ونوهت رئيسة الدير بأن الراهبات يعتشن من تربية الأبقار وزراعة الكروم موضحة أنهن يقمن بإعداد الخبز والطعام المتواضع في كل يوم، ويستهل يومهن بالصلاة فجرا.

وأضافت "يختص بعضهن في تربية وتعليم طالبات يتيمات يفدن من سوريا ولبنان والأردن وإثيوبيا" مشيرة إلى أن أشخاصا يأتون من مختلف بقاع الأرض للتبرك من الدير القديم ومنهم من يقيم بغرض الاستشفاء.

وأوضحت باز أنه في منطقة جبال القلمون هناك بعض القرى كمعلولا وبخعة وجبعدين المجاورة لا يزال سكانها يتحدثون السريانية القديمة، فيما بقي عدد قليل جدا من أهالي صيدنايا ممن يجيدون لغة الإنجيل القديم


----------



## صيدناوية (20 يوليو 2008)

عفوا اخ مسيحي ممكن تشرحلي معنى كلمة القصة الاسطورية وشو معناة مع مرور الايام تحول الدير الى متحف ان فهمي صعب لاتواخذني صيدناوية شو بدك تعمل وسلام


----------

